# Sxsw



## Geoff (Mar 10, 2009)

so spring break is about here and south by southwest (austin TX) is going to be starting... who's going? i know i am. maybe we can meet up and drink a few beers. What good shows are going to be taking place? Hopefully a good number of them are free. Star Fucking Hipsters will be playing, but I'm not sure if they're charging or not.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 10, 2009)

star fucking hipsters are doing a shit ton of shows in austin that week and one in san antonio as well...
circle jerks are playing on wednesday at emo's
i just kind of scanned through quickly and didn't see much else worth noting but i'll look at it more tonight
i'll be there fa sho
heres the schedule if anyone wants it Music Festival Schedule | SXSW.com


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 10, 2009)

geez i don't remember there being so many 21+ venues in previous years. lame. the lineup kind of sucks this year though
at the broken neck theres a show on the 20th that will rock, krum bums and complete control with a bunch of others. sounds good to me


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2009)

man i wish i could go. i went last year and had alot of fun but i ended up getting some tickets so now i have warrants there and i dont really feel like taking the chance of getting my name ran and going to jail.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 10, 2009)

that sucks dude what did you get tickets for?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2009)

its just stupid shit but i got tickets for illegal camping and possession of alcohol in a park and i have warrants for failure to appear.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 10, 2009)

shitty


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 11, 2009)

what is sxsw like? ive never been, and ive looked at the website, but it just looks like a super expensive sundance lookalike. what's so great about this?


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 11, 2009)

haha actually i've been before, i guess if you wanted to it could be a sundance type thing but if you dont, theres shows at absolutely every venue in town for like 5 days, even if theyre not part of the actual sxsw thing lots of venues have shows going on at the same time, lots of free shows, stuff that goes all day, basically its just a lot of really cool bands coming through and doing shows nonstop. the line up this year isnt as good as it normally is but theres still a ton of stuff going on around town. one year my friends and i went we didnt pay to get into a single show all week cause they were all free. its a lot of fun really


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 11, 2009)

oh and about the passes, you dont have to get them, but if you do theyre super expensive but let you into all the shows all week for free. but you can still pay to get into individual shows if you want, plus the ones that are free are free for everyone. anything i've wanted to go to has not required a pass to get into so i haven't bothered and don't know anyone who has


----------



## hkbenj (Mar 12, 2009)

apparently there's sort of a counter-sxsw thing going on during it called fuck by fuck you. that's what i hear anyways. and i've seen a few bands listed that are playing in austin during sxsw, i don't know if they're part of the "festival" or whatever but it's going on during that time...i remember seeing hatred surge listed someplace, total abuse, cult ritual, i heard sleep is playing, wolves in the throne room, blah blah...not all at the same show obviously. wish i was going. sounds like amongst all the painfully hip crap, there's some good times to be had. hell, if i had the money i'd go down there just for wolves in the throne room. fucking brilliant.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 12, 2009)

i havent heard about the fuck by fuck you thing haha but it wouldn't surprise me if there was...
most of the bands i'm interested in seeing aren't actually part of the sxsw festival, they're just playing in austin at the same time as the festival, so i count it as being part of it. its easier to just say sxsw than list each show individually


----------

